# Hitachi framing nailers



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new framing gun. I have been looking at Hitachi since so many guys on here recommend them. I am finding that they make a lot of different framers. Plastic, paper, full head, clipped head. 

I know that hitachi makes different grade of tools. They seem to have cheap junk and high quality stuff. 

What guns are you guys using? Which one do you recommend.? Thanks!


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

NR83AA3 if you want a stick gun, NV83A2 if you prefer coil.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

It would be a good idea to check with your local suppliers to see the types of fasteners they carry. My example is I would have to drive 100 miles to buy paper collated nails so all my guns are Hitachi NR83A2. Tried and true!


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> It would be a good idea to check with your local suppliers to see the types of fasteners they carry. My example is I would have to drive 100 miles to buy paper collated nails so all my guns are Hitachi NR83A2. Tried and true!


Good advice, here its nothing but paper strips and 28 degree wire weld.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i love the hitachi coils!


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Hitachi made in Japan is better quality than hitachi made in china, so check for that on whatever you buy. Higher end guns are usually Japan


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

A few companies make paper collated nails for the full head nail guns. They are awesome!!!


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Well my everyday gun is







and for strip nailers,







way better than any of the newer style guns.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> It would be a good idea to check with your local suppliers to see the types of fasteners they carry. My example is I would have to drive 100 miles to buy paper collated nails so all my guns are Hitachi NR83A2. Tried and true!


I live on long island. It's so congested here that I can throw a rock at 2 lumber yards, 3 home depots and 2 lowes. Finding a variety of nails should be easy.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the stick gun canning posted is awesome. we have 4 of them and one of the coil.. best framing gun ive used.:thumbsup:


.. i have a ridgid........ all i could afford


----------



## G GriffithConst (Feb 16, 2012)

I have two of the newer NR90AE's, and a really old NV83A. The newer ones are the go to gun mostly because they are much lighter and plastic collated strip nails are common here in the Pacific Northwest (paper gets soggy in the rain). Coil nails are harder to find and more expensive. 

One major difference I have noticed is that the old style NR83 guns are smoother with less recoil than the newer, lighter ones. The NR83/NV83 based guns are more reliable. I've replaced a couple drivers in my NR90's and none in the NV83. Not a major amount of use on any of them, though. 

I do like that the head height of the NR90AE is quite a bit shorter.


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

FullerFramer said:


> NR83AA3 if you want a stick gun, NV83A2 if you prefer coil.


Just picked up a nr83aa3 used on eBay. Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

good luck and happy nailing


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a NR90ad and I like it pretty well, but I love my Paslode f350s.....best guns around In my opinion


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got an NR83A stick nailer. Great gun except for a couple things. Plastic collated nails suck. The plastic gets everywhere and it is basically littering. The gun is also only supposed to shoot 12's, but it will shoot 16's but doesn't ride in the magazine quite right. Next time I'll be getting a coil nailer with metal collated. It will make sheathing nice. Using a stick nailer for sheathing gets old after a while


----------



## G GriffithConst (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah the plastic does suck for flying everywhere, but when it rains nine months of the year, it beats paper. Oh, and the coil gun is GREAT for nailing sheathing! Sucks that the coil nails are about 30% more than the stick nails around here...

The NR90's are great if you want to shoot 16d's or anything that is over .131" dia.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

mrcharles said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Air-Nailers-Nails/h_d1/N-5yc1vZbl93Z12l4/R-202734294/h_d2/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051


Wow. That's a great price. Wonder how that gun performs.


----------



## Ninjaframer (May 28, 2011)

Halsteel makes a paper tape nail that holds together pretty good in wet conditions. That plastic shrapnel sucks when it hits you dead in the eye. 
Coil nailer? Isnt that for roofing?


----------



## hestonreno (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Hitachi Framing Nailers*

i STILL have a phobia of buying nailers or compressors from hd or lowes
so i always buy important power tools from building supply
or order from a place that ive been tricked into trusting somehow

but to answer i always go hitachi
i had a coil nailer that i grew up with that was older than me
but when i moved to mass for a while
i couldnt find framing coils anywhere
ive found every where in the northeast usually has 28-31 paper
go hitachi grey
in my experience they are the only tools i own that have never been in the shop or need a backup


----------



## sreill (Feb 4, 2012)

I should be getting the used hitachi that I bought on eBay this afternoon. Hoping that is in good condition.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

hestonreno said:


> i have a phobia of buying nailers or compressors from hd or lowes
> ive always heard about there being a "big box line"
> plastic bushings and whatnot
> so i always buy important power tools from building supply
> ...


big box tools have been discussed ad nauseum here.
I'm pretty sure we have come to the conclusion that if the model # is the same.... it's the exact same tool at HD, Lowes, or your local building supply shop.

I just dont want this to open again....










So I'll leave it at that... :laughing:


----------



## hestonreno (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks for not rakin me over the coals too bad
ill try and edit that out


----------

